# Chameleon



## pythonhunter (Mar 27, 2017)

Could someone please tell me if chameleons are illegal in qld at all
Would really like one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 27, 2017)

Incredibly illegal Australia-wide.


----------



## SamJxn (May 3, 2017)

All non native reptiles are illegal

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## sibyl1078 (Sep 9, 2017)

Too bad seems like fun to have one.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Nov 5, 2017)

sibyl1078 said:


> Too bad seems like fun to have one.


It's quite fun to have any of our native reptiles as pets too.


----------

